# For Sale



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 1 piece LP tank cover for a 25RSS that i dont need anymore. I have put 2 marine access ports in it to make checking the tanks easy and convenient. Need to sell it. Will take $100. Call ed at 925-968-0051. Located in San Ramon, California


----------

